# Walkurepedia



## Darkhawk (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I came on here with a plea for help.

I've just spent half the day building up my brand new Wiki, the "Walkürepedia" (ain't it a great name?), and I could use some editors.

For now, I'm just text-dumping from Wikipedia, but with the help of other opera lovers I'm hoping to make it something much more. 

The reason is quite simple: after trying to explain the Ring Cycle following Friday's Met performance of Siegfried, it occured to me that an online index of the cycle is exactly the sort of thing Wagner fans would want. If Lord of the Rings can do it, why not us?

Please, check out the (bare bones) site, and feel free to get cracking:

walkurepedia.wikia.com


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Well we do have a similar project here.
It's called the In Depth project.
So far we have _La Traviata_ and _Die Tote Stadt_.

It would be weird for us, and actually a bit against our Terms of Service, to divert the effort of members here to a different venue (you can read the Terms of Service under the FAQ tab, and you'll see that there is an item forbidding this kind of thing).

You're welcome to start here in Talk Classical a thread for In Depth analysis of Die Walkure, but I'm not sure we can endorse diversion of members here to go help you in your outside project.

Actually I believe that strictly speaking, we should edit out your reference to the outside venue. For the moment I'm letting it stand. You seem to mean well and you seem to be trying to contribute to the opera knowledge available online for opera lovers, instead of trying self-promotion for a profit which is frowned upon here - not your case so I guess we can let it stand, but I'll consult the senior moderators on this.

While I do this, I'll put the thread in moderator queue.

Edit: the consultation was for letting it stand, so I reopened it.


----------



## Darkhawk (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi,

Is your "In depth" project also wiki or wiki-like? i.e. Can users come on and just edit and contribute as they please? All I could find via Google was a forum post on a singer. Not exactly an accessible system.

Thanks for leaving this post up; I literally founded it the day I posted here, so I'm just looking for help (even on text-dumping).


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

To answer your question, Darkhawk (Almaviva is taking some time off from the forum), no, the In Depth projects are not wiki-like (at least not yet). You can check them out here, though, if you wish:

First thread of the Opera In-Depth Project: La Traviata

Second thread of the Opera In-Depth Project: Die Tote Stadt


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*In the event that you're unaware of it...*

There _is_ a paperback that you might find covers much of the same territory--

J.K. Holman's _Wagner's Ring- A Listener's Companion & Concordance_.


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk (May 9, 2011)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> There _is_ a paperback that you might find covers much of the same territory--
> 
> J.K. Holman's _Wagner's Ring- A Listener's Companion & Concordance_.


I have that. its ok pretty good for entry level but honestly I like this guy Darkhawk's idea... the Lord of the Rings wiki-style resources, (or even councilofelrond) and wookiepedia have this really special ability to for hardcore, enthusiast, lamen, or geek levels to all share with each other. Not exactly a communication persay, that's what TalkClassical is for, but a wiki-style resource really is different.

Darkhawk- may I put in a request to have a thorough section on production information? When I hear "oh so-n-so directed a production of the ring" I like to know who conducted it, where, who was in the cast, STILLS, who was on crew, and in the best cases video or audio clips. finding this information isn't always ideal, we rely on the very limited knowledge Wikipedia has on these things, presses, or occasionally some inside information floats around here. but a bonafide resource for it would be very appreciated.


----------



## Darkhawk (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi all,

Good ideas, both! I'm thinking in the long run I'll be trying to split the -pedia down the middle: one section for plot (which is where my focus is currently at) and one section for musical background, recordings, etc. I like the production info idea. There have been plenty of _atrocious _productions of the Ring Cycle, and it would be good warning if your city will be hosting those directors again.

I also have this book at home, Father Owen Lee's _Wagner's Ring: Turning the Sky Round._
Lee is a bit of a local celebrity here in Canada, and used to make regular appearances on the Met opera quiz. (It's possible he still does, but it's been a while since I've listened to Saturday Afternoon at the Opera.)

http://www.amazon.com/Wagners-Ring-Turning-Sky-Round/dp/0879101865


----------

